# N54 turbo build.



## Thomaspatro (May 27, 2015)

My friend is fabricating his own turbo setup and i have decided to show you what he did. Tell me what you think thanks and enjoy.


----------



## wally_tm (May 8, 2016)

I really don't want to be negative because this dude put lot's of effort into it but:
1. did he calculate lengths of of the exhausts to time pulses right ? 
2. why such a long duct ? longer the part between exhaust port and turbo you will suffer more with turbo lag (rapid pulses punching the turbo are giving 140% more spinning power vs a smooth jet) 
3. why so many welds ? you can give CAD drawing to few guys and they can bend pipes for you ? 
4 why those pipes are so wide, pre turbo you don't want to go that wide with exhaust (on such a small displacement) because your pulses again will rapidly slow down and eliminate vacuum that drains cylinder of waste gases ... unless this guy has masive overlap on intake and exhaust valves to enable "uniflow" type of cylinder venting he will lose lot's of potential power on not venting cylinders properly of old exhaust.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Why are you asking this here? The F30 never used the N54 engine. Moved to proper forum.


----------

